# yanmar ym 1700



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a yanmar ym 1700 I was wondering if I mount a 3/8 steel 8 inch wide and 36 inch long plate to the bottom of my tractor and mount a front end loader to the plate will it hold?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds scary to me. the loader frame needs to be fastened to the tractor in several different places. If not, you stand a good chance of breaking housings on your tractor. For a little clarity I am attaching something showing the different places where the frame might attach. Hope I make some sense. http://www.hoyetractor.com/loaderinstall.htm


----------

